Ask HN: Your startup struggle and how did you overcome? - wasi0013
======
muzani
The whole thing is a struggle. Building a product, revenue, marketing,
investors. Being stuck in a shitty situation, with no money, no food, no clear
way out, only choosing between one risk or another.

It's no surprise the topic makes for good HBO drama.

There's no shortcut. Just stay calm in the chaos. Focus on one thing after
another, especially when it's tempting to do many things. Don't outsource core
stuff early on; it's tempting when time is always short, but it often makes
things worse.

Be honest, completely, brutally honest to yourself. Startups are the last
place to lie to yourself. You don't have 'hope', you have plans and
hypotheses.

Startups are this long march. You either die or you make it rich. If you can
simply avoid dying, you will be rich.

------
markfer
Definitely getting the first few paying customers. Luckily I have a vast
network of potential users from previous jobs, but asking them to pay feels
weird when it's an MVP (mostly).

